# Angela Gheoghiu In Summer’s Showers



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

Some poetic lines of Angela Gheorghiu being caught in a full rain of summer. 

The day was one of summer’s full ardor 
as fireball from the heavens 
brutalized all with light of pure intensity 
upon my Angela did it fall with all forces 
radiating from pale skin. 

Majestic glory about in sunshine 
blanketing all in its color 
yet it was in sudden movement 
violent symphony and thunder 
did commence. 

Motivated by Tchaikovsky’s 1812 
did lighting appear in skies 
fireworks of nature in ghastly splendor 
illuminating dark of clouds 
rhythm of violent percussion of sound.
All did break in sky, releasing floods of rain 
upon this once serene scene of delicacy. 

Tempest of deluge did descend 
upon Angela Gheorghiu 
in this tranquil park 
as to cascade her sensual body 
with water of refreshment pure. 

Dark mane did it soak whilst nature’s freshness 
made its way under delicate creation of fashion 
to body of Angela ever supple in sensuality.
As soft rain on to desert did it arrive to intrude 
with subtle force on Angela’s marble skin of sexuality. 

Ecstasy upon my Angela’s visage 
as storm took to its ways 
descending upon tender flesh of breasts 
with soothing stroke to entice 
shades pink to stance of erotic stiffness. 
Passionate caresses of lover to cast 
with desire all to with moisture
of lust awaken thee. 
My Angela in frenzy of music 
performs dance of storm 
as with arms about she glide 
to and fro in ballet of Swan. 
Smile of Angela in magnificence of 
emotions capture rapture 
of lady in beautiful.

My Angela be vision drenched in fluid of life 
as in arrogance of force it makes haste to rose 
of majestic sensuality. 
All for commotions of senses 
it takes upon flower of fragrance 
with arpeggios of melody to insight 
Angela to dreams floating on stream 
to venture beyond images of fantasy. 

My Angela be soaked with nectar 
of winds to lay massage upon 
prancing legs of femininity 
Angela with grace glide about 
as storm rage while she 
with calm enjoy wonder of life.


----------

